# Honda HS928



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Heavy, wet snow fell upon Eastern MA yesterday, bringing downed trees, and fallen power lines, including widespread power outages. As I was clearing out by the mailbox, I noticed that my rooster tail was knocking all of the snow off of the power lines. The Honda continues to impress.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The same way you want to be careful around power lines with a ladder you might want to aim that chute down a bit to keep that discharge away from the wires too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The same way you want to be careful around power lines with a ladder you might want to aim that chute down a bit to keep that discharge away from the wires too.


Didn't think of it, but it is a great point, as you will be in direct contact with the power lines thru the very conductive "frozen water" stream. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

The grid was offline, due to a power outage as I wouldn't mess with live wires.




"We're closed. the moose out front should have told ya".
_________________________________
Honda HS928TAS
Honda 4013


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

That's throwing wet stuff pretty far. Any issues clogging the chute? My 724T's chute would need to be cleared up pretty often trying to blow the slushy stuff.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> That's throwing wet stuff pretty far. Any issues clogging the chute? My 724T's chute would need to be cleared up pretty often trying to blow the slushy stuff.


I got the same snow type and height like OP. My 724AT would clog almost instantly with full throttle + slow drive speed. But full throttle + max drive speed, there was no clogging. Lower down the chute to minimum also increases the chance of clogging too.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

That approach has always worked pretty well for me too with slushy snow, even with blowers that tend to clog. My rules to myself are:
- Keep the bucket as full as possible
- NEVER shut down the auger if you can help it
- When changing direction try to grab at least a few inches of snow on the turn to keep snow moving through the chute 
- Blow in a different pattern to minimize stopping even if it seems inefficient (it will still be faster than clearing clogs)
- If the auger empties (like at EOD) load it up quick to get a lot of pressure into the chute
- Have choice words at the ready when it clogs dispite all of the above


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

SB83 said:


> - Have choice words at the ready when it clogs dispite all of the above


I always seem to have a ready supply.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Safety aside, great photo and nice to see you have some snow. We're getting our first dusting in Cap Region. Nothing to even consider starting the new machine. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

No clogging thus far, even in the eod stuff. Making the inside of the chute area super slick may be part of it.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Clipperskipper-what are you using to make the inside super slick. Please let me know the brand and product. thanks.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been using Collinite detergent proof wax, on the inside of the chute. Nothing sticks to it.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Didn't think of it, but it is a great point, as you will be in direct contact with the power lines thru the very conductive "frozen water" stream. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


 Isn't that warning about blowing snow on a high voltage line just a little paranoid? Just like warnings about peeing on an electric fence?

Wait a minute. I _have_ peed on a an electric fence,

and _IT HURT LIKE ****!!!_


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

Clipperskipper said:


> I've been using Collinite detergent proof wax, on the inside of the chute. Nothing sticks to it.


For the price they are asking I would hope nothing sticks to it.


----------

